# Shaving My 18 month old girl bald



## foxymomma2011 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi name is Ashley I recently shaved my 18 month old girl bald, now i know what your thinking! i'm Crazy . but listen first why i did it well she had a full head of hair at 14 months then started to lose some hair month by month and than my uncle told three days ago to shave it but there was nothing on her head anyways... now i am in Canada Ontario city Hamilton...now she has a five o'clock shadow..I was wondering if anyone knows if she will get her hair back or should i go to the doctor? please write me back thank you i will put before and after pictures so you know what i mean.


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

I would see a doctor about the hair loss. It could be related to nutrition deficiencies, etc. Shaving it off will not make it grow back, unfortunately. ((hugs)) hope you figure out soon what caused the loss!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Alright. Well, despite old wives tales, the growth of hair has nothing to do with it being cut. A doctor won't be able to do anything. It's just hair. I'll grow back over time just like your hair or any one else's hair.

But, nutritional deficiencies can cause hair loss. I'd be more concerned about the reason she was losing her hair in the first place. Bring a doc that picture. Maybe they could help give you some insight into that.


----------



## fyrwmn (Jan 5, 2009)

if i'm understanding correctly, she went from a full head of hair to that pic over the course of a couple months? i would make her an appt with the dr to make sure nothing medical is going on. it could be nothing but it doesn't seem normal for her to be losing hair like that. hoping everything's fine mama!


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

i shaved dd when she was 8 weeks. she doesnt have a lot of hair still but its all one length


----------



## KellyandBean (Nov 2, 2009)

I think loosing all of their hair is normal in the newborn sage (my DD did) but at her age it seems odd...agree with others you should go see a doctor...


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyrwmn*
> 
> if i'm understanding correctly, she went from a full head of hair to that pic over the course of a couple months? i would make her an appt with the dr to make sure nothing medical is going on. it could be nothing but it doesn't seem normal for her to be losing hair like that. hoping everything's fine mama!


^^^This^^^

I have never heard of a toddler losing most of their hair at 14-18 months. Definitely not in the range of normal. I would see a doctor about it. Good Luck!


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

I agree with the suggestion to see a doctor. I have a friend with a toddler who was recently diagnosed with alopecia.


----------



## Mal85 (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bokonon*
> 
> I agree with the suggestion to see a doctor. I have a friend with a toddler who was recently diagnosed with alopecia.


Yeah alopecia was my first thought as well. I'd get her checked out.


----------



## APToddlerMama (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes, see a doctor. I don't think that is normal. Thinking of you....I hope it all turns out fine or easily treatable.


----------



## foxymomma2011 (Jul 13, 2011)

so her hair is coming in...muriel has peach fuzz right now but she eats and drinks everything but i am going to the doc please wish me luck and the reason i shaced it it was uneven..


----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)

My niece started losing her stick straight hair around 2 with new stuff coming in underneath (like a newborn). It was crazy looking, like she had some kind of disease! And the new hair was SUPER curly. She's 5 now, and has beautiful little ringlets. There was nothing wrong with her, but it was very weird at the time.


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

I am thinking about doing this with my 20 month old because he has a lot of dead skin stuck under his hair from cradle cap as a baby that I can't get to and it is ew >< Any reasons I shouldn't?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

My dd's hair fell out due to her extreme eczema when she was like 6 months old. It never occurred to me to shave it even when she only had 6 long hairs left. but then she still hasnt had a real hair cut other than having bangs cut in when she was 8.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mommy212*
> 
> I am thinking about doing this with my 20 month old because he has a lot of dead skin stuck under his hair from cradle cap as a baby that I can't get to and it is ew >< Any reasons I shouldn't?


I can't imagine any reason not to cut someone's hair to whatever length you like. I would just be careful about sun/wind/cold exposure.


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

I am just so attached to his soft little baby hair







I am going to miss it when I have to cut it


----------

